# [SOLVED] Sporadyczne restartowanie X

## nostromo2

Witam wszystkich!

Drodzy koledzy, mam mały kłopot z X. Otóż po aktualizacji systemu pojawiają się nagle, nie przewidywalne restarty X.

W drodze do rozwiązania kłopotu moja uwagę zwrócił log :

```

gdm[4011] : WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler : Poważny błąd X - restartowanie :0

```

Przeszukuje obecnie rożne fora w celu rozwiązania problemu, jednak jeżeli ktoś już się na to "nadział" to proszę o garść informacji przy jakich okazjach były crashe i o ewentualnym rozwiązaniu sytuacji.

Aha. Crashe pojawiają się podczas przeglądania stron z streamingiem video. Np nocne katowanie YouTUBE. 

Rendering 3D działa bez zarzutu.

Uzywam:

xorg-server w wersji : 1.7.6

gdm w wersji 2.20.10-r2 

xf86-video-intel w wersji 2.11.0

mesa w wersji 7.7.1 

mój xorg.conf - > http://wklej.to/jKVs

emerge info - > http://wklej.to/Hw3g

Pozdrawiam

nostromo

====================================================

Pomógł upgrade jadra z wersji 2.6.31 do 2.6.33

----------

